
Ex-NeXT Developer: Steve Jobs "Would Have Died Before Giving In To The NSA" - evo_9
http://www.cultofmac.com/231714/andrew-stone-steve-jobs-wouldve-died-before-giving-into-the-nsa/
======
iambot
Coincidence... ? Hehe

